# battery are alt.



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

first off i have a 2000 4cyl frontier. i just but in a 2audiobahn 12's with a 620 max poweracoutic amp. My bro how has the excate same system except he has it in a mazada b3000 truck. my question is with our system setting the same like gains and cdplayer adjustments the same mine subs distort first. could this be a sign of a weak battery are weaker alt.

ps he spend more on his rca jacks but they are better kind tho 

and my battery is the one that came with it. and its says 490 cranking amps

and my bro but a new battery in his truck before his system


is a weak battery is what is causing my distortion first???


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

not likely your battery. Thats not a whole lot power you are making. RMS around 300-400'ish? It _could_ be the rca cables. Where are you running them? Near any other power wires? Are your rca's straight, twisted or braided? 
Have you upgraded "the big 3"? Lights dim when system hits hard notes? a weaker alternator or "weaker" wiring _could_ also be the problem. Have you double and tripple checked _all_ of your wiring?


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

yes my lights dim a lot, but my bros doesnt

i though about doing the big 3 but decided i would cause if i sell the truck it might scare the buyer away because chances are that he will not use have a system in his truck.

the reason i think my battery is weaker then i should is because when i crank my truck u can hear the alt run for like 30sec no matter if u crank the truck warm it still does
2 is that my alt runs 100% when my headlights are on. even when i hold it up 2k rpm in park it still runs.


ps my power cables form the battery are run on the passenger side and my rca cables are run on the drivers side.

i bought my rca at walmart the cheapest they had prob $20

my bro bought his from circuitcity for $60 mine 

what do yall think?


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

If it was me, the first thing I would do would be to upgrade the big 3. If the the future buyer does not have a system in the truck, then oh well. That just means less resistance in wires. why would that scare him away?
The alternator should be on ALL the time as long as the engine is running. It doesn't cycle like an a/c compressor. Go somewhere and get it tested if you think it is bad. It should be putting out around 13.8 volts.
What size power/ground wires are you using? 
what is your ground wire connected to? 
how long is ground wire?
sorry but audio stuff from walmart usually isnt very good quality. If you think its worth it, you should upgrade those to some other kind, like rockford fosgate, memphis, knu konceptz, monster cable is ok(from radio shack) ..there's a bunch of other good brands... I bought my Rockford Fosgate braided rca's on ebay for i think like 30 bucks... 

I am running a viper d1200.1 (1200w rms at 1-ohm) with two 12" alpine type r's (each 500w rms). After upgrading the big 3, I have no dimming at all. I got the stock alternator in it and a cheap battery from auto zone. Works great! Make sure you have good clean connections and power ground wires are big enough to hold power. 
What kinda radio u got? 
got subs wired right? positive to positive, neg to neg? check everything before you go and buy stuff.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

i got a pioneer 6700 which i think is good. i was told that rca cables had nothing to do with distortion just sq. but i was told that my battery was prob the cause.

i know the alt puts outs 100% of the time but when my lights are on the alt make a more louder whine noise and it does it also when my system hits for like 3sec then returns to normal and it does this over and over


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

read this>>>http://www.caraudiohelp.com/newsletter/alternator_whine.htm


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

i went to advance and bought one of those red top battery

and i was really amazed at the power of that thing it is right under 1000 ca 

made my system hit harder before distorting 

my bro said he's gonna pick one of them up today as well


----------

